# New Phone



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been playing with my new phone all day that I got last night. It is a samsung 3. What a pain putting in all the emails, sounds and alerts all back in. It is much better than my old verizon though.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 10, 2013)

Connect new iPhone to computer that old iPhone was backed up on, press sync ----> *DONE* 

New phone now a clone of the old phone.


----------



## Deezil (Feb 10, 2013)

I still use a "flip phone".... Dont have all those email/app/etc, problems/luxuries


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats the Galaxy S3 right Dan? I almost got that but heard the screen isnt as bright as the S2 which I just got rid of and instead got myself the Note. Yes its very bog but I need that as my eyes arent that good and trying to play around in the admin panel I need to have a big screen. Plus I love the 2400 or 2500 battery, it lasts me all day even listening to music all day and using web in the morning, at lunch, and then sometimes I go fishing right from work and the S2 would typically need a charge on the way to fishing. This probably has the biggest battery out of all the phones out there.


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2013)

Version should have offered to transfer ur apps and email to your new phone. Didn't they offer that to you?


----------



## Deezil (Feb 10, 2013)

Some attach, some dont.... Ask me how i know


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2013)

Julie they said they can't do the apps but funny thing, on the way home they all went over. The email would have been fine except I use Outlook for one of the and my server is my cable company and it's really screwy. I can recive my mail on outlook but everything has to be sent out through gmail. So I had to mess with all the settings. I went through this with the last phone also, it has something to do with my cable company (server). I think I will slowly switch totally over to gmail but I really do love outlook.


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2013)

Well that really sucks. Dose your phone by chance offer an iCloud account? I have an iPhone and everything on my iPhone is backup on N iCloud account


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2013)

Julie said:


> Well that really sucks. Dose your phone by chance offer an iCloud account? I have an iPhone and everything on my iPhone is backup on N iCloud account


 Now you're stooping down to the level of that guy out in NM.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey Dan, I got the S3 friday. I had backed up my pictures and stuff to my computer beforehand. They transferred my contacts and stuff at the store. I used the Kies air app that was on the phone to connect to the phone through my network to transfer some other things to the phone, it's a nice app from Samsung. My wife washed her phone while talking and washed her hands so I went ahead and upgraded also.


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Now you're stooping down to the level of that guy out in NM.


 
Lol sorry but you know I have to have at least on fault!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2013)

That Kies is very slow to open though isnt or is it just slow for me? To open pics or music it seems like its frozen but eventually it shows up. I do love my new Note though. After getting rid of the S2 I went with LG's best phone but didnt like it so switched to to Note which is almost exactly like the S2 so setting it up exactly the same was a breeze.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Feb 10, 2013)

Kies was fast for me but I use Linux instesd of Windows .


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2013)

You telling me Samsunk doesn't have cloud based backup storage system for their phones yet? 

They stolen/pilfered everything else from Apple wonder why not....... 



Runningwolf said:


> Now you're stooping down to the level of that guy out in NM.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2013)

Actually everything did end up transfering out almost. About 97% of it. I was surprised.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Feb 11, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> You telling me Samsunk doesn't have cloud based backup storage system for their phones yet?
> 
> They stolen/pilfered everything else from Apple wonder why not.......




I have heard that most of Apple's ideas are not of their own originality.
Most of their features are borrowed and then patented.
They didn't invent the touch screen phone did they?

I have an iphone and a Samsung S3
I like them both but the Samsung has most of the same features if not some better ones. If an iphone is all that you are used to you need to learn how to use them because they work slightly differently. Also the Samsung has upgradeable memory, you can replace the battery, the apps are mostly free, the screen is better etc...


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2013)

That sounds like a phone ***** slap!!! LOL> I like both phones and Apple is way easier to figure out if youve never used a phone but its size is a turn off to me.


----------



## reefman (Feb 12, 2013)

I love my iPhone 4S, and Siri is great.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Feb 16, 2013)

Well I figured out how to take a screen shot of the phone.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 25, 2013)

I just got an S3 last friday. I change from my reliable Windows 7.5 phone. ONLY reason I switched was for my car and some business software I have. Windows doesn't have the apps.... It was an S3 or an iPhone. I was told my new car works better with the S3 and I HATE iTunes.
So far the S3 is great! Everytime I use it I discover something new - motions, swipes, etc. 

Besides the WMT app, anyone have a recommended Droid apps?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2013)

Gotta have the flashlight and bubble level! Panoramic 360 is pretty cool also.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Gotta have the flashlight and bubble level! Panoramic 360 is pretty cool also.


 Wade finally realized he was a half a bubble off!  Put us together and we balance things out.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Rob here's what I like;
The very most important..percent calculator, Converter, regal tanks, (these three I use everyday)

Fun apps..translate, Flybys, offender search, goggle earth, gas buddy, weather bug, goggle sky

Goggle sky allows you to point your phone at the sky and it will tell you what planet or constellation your looking at. Flyby will tell you what satellite is flying over your zip code and what time (it's really cool and accurate). Offender will tell you how the sexual offenders are where ever your at.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 1, 2013)

okay, I just got a 4S Iphone for work. I have never had a smart phone, other than a blackberry which didn't do much. The AT&T 4S is supposed to be able to be used in Europe (nobody said I had to go there, but SURPRISE!). What are the good apps to get for this phone?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hokapsig said:


> . What are the good apps to get for this phone?



Depends on your interests. There's a level that's very cool. Actually used it a few weeks ago to put a shelf into the wine lab. 

Lots of fun games. I love pandora radio, and have it installed on my iPad, iPhone, and laptop.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 2, 2013)

Bill welcome to 2013! LOL. Look at what I posted above your post. Thay are all good.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2013)

yep, pretty much any app is made for both phones.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 2, 2013)

Gas Buddy or something similar is nice to have. Will tell you where the cheapest gas is wherever you are.

I just snagged 8MM. Not free but this app was used to finish up an Oscar nominated documentary movie when they ran out of money. It turns your HD iPhone video into 8MM looking on the fly. You can even make it skip a frame every now and then. 

Forgot all the wine ratings apps as even the paid ones are so outdated you will never find a bottle of the year they have rated in the store. Total waste.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 2, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Gas Buddy or something similar is nice to have. Will tell you where the cheapest gas is wherever you are.
> 
> I just snagged 8MM. Not free but this app was used to finish up an Oscar nominated documentary movie when they ran out of money. It turns your HD iPhone video into 8MM looking on the fly. You can even make it skip a frame every now and then.
> 
> Forgot all the wine ratings apps as even the paid ones are so outdated you will never find a bottle of the year they have rated in the store. Total waste.



I'll have to check out Gas Buddy. But my phone has YP (Yellow Pages?) and that has gas prices built into the app. My car also has the XM Fuel price but I'm not going to pay for that when the trial expires.

I agree on the wine rating apps. I never find those wines in a store.

What I'd like to see is BrewTrax have an app that connects to my PC. 

I forgot about the levels. I'll have to check those out. The LED flashlight on my SIII is amazingly bright! 

I have AT&T with an "unlimited" data plan. They told me I had to pay extra and downgrade to the 5g plan for tethering. So I'm not unlimited? Hmmm what a scam! I've seen tethering apps but not sure if they will work with AT$T. Anyone try them?


----------

